# psittacine beak and feather disease



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm wondering if anyone on here has some experience with the PBFD virus/French moult at all? I know a bit about it, my question is more about how to treat the cage. 

Story is - my father in law rescued a scaly breasted lorikeet today that had "fallen out of a tree" and put it in the spare cage under my youngest two birds (12 months). The set up of the cage means they are separated but are close (40cm in height), luckily the lorikeet is below the tiels so any of that infected poo won't be falling on them but I do worry about any dust. 

I know the lorikeet has to be infected, he has no tail feathers, no flight feathers but otherwise seems fully feathered. He is also a juvenile, bordering on adulthood (beak is transitioning from black to red) which is the most common age for infected birds to present. If I had been home I wouldn't have allowed it, I know what PBFD looks like, they are called "runners" for a reason 

I can get the local wildlife rescue to come get him tomorrow (once I convince FIL that keeping him is putting my birds lives at risk) and they will put him down if he is indeed infected, but then I'm left with an infected cage and I want to treat it right. 

As I'm about 7 days away from pulling my first batch of new babies for the year, I need to have no doubt in my mind that everything is "clean". As PBFD is a virus, I know it's hard to kill, but 2 products I'm thinking of using are either bleach (recommended by the wildlife rescue last time I came across a runner) or a cleaner called F10 which is a veterinary grade disinfectant (see link here http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/F10D#.UicBVc9ArIU) 

Any advice or suggestions? 
i'm a little peeved, just another thing to worry about


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lorikeets don't produce dust, it can still be transmitted via poop, clothing, and etc though (which is why you need to wash your hands well and change clothing afterwards). Can you get another cage and put the Lorikeet in a different room? This would be the ideal thing to do, your Cockatiels are at too big of risk if the Lorikeet was to have the disease. 

F10 is said to be good to kill PBFD. There is another one but can't remember the name of it.

You will want to have your Cockatiels tested to be on the safe side, birds can be carriers and show no signs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a little curious myself. I know bleach can kill bacteria but is it effective at all against a virus like this?

EDIT: Okay it is effective against some viruses but others are immune. :/ Probably better to stick with the prescribed stuff than take a chance.

EDIT 2: Um... I just came across this which states:



> There is no known disinfectant that kills this virus.


Bear, I think you're better off just throwing that cage away.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Bleach is what I was told to use, but I have more faith in F10 which says it kills viruses as well. 

I can't just throw this cage away unfortunately, it's not a little cage and if I were to throw it away, some thrifty person would come along and "recycle" it and put their birds at risk. 
this is the cage in question - ttp://www.wayfair.com.au/101.6cm-BonAvi-Bird-Breeder-Cage-setup-on-Stand-BDO1110.html?refid=MYS49-BDO1110#

The lorikeet will be leaving today, and I won't put my birds out near it today (I put them out in the day, and bring them in at night) they can stay in their night cage.

Glad I've discovered we have an avian vet in town!


----------

